# revenge



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Some of us have had issues with planarias... I came across this and found it hilarious. Forget about any medication, just train your shrimps to do the job ;-)


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Good job! That's sweet!


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

what the.......AWESOME!!!!!! *.*


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Awesome.


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

That's gotto be one of the coolest things I've ever seen!


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

i have enough planaria to feed all of your shrimp for an entire year.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Must be from another part of the world.

The ones we get in our FW tanks are harmless and don't get that big.

Cool pic though


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I am so glad that I have yet to experience planaria.. but it's nice to know shrimp will eat the rotten little suckers. Amazing photo.. I have a heck of a time getting really nice close ups of anything through the glass.. though once I have the new hood on, the lighting may help with that. Right now, so much of it is backlight from the window, I get a lot of annoying reflections and shadows from it.


----------

